# Trolling Plate vs. Sea Anchor/Drift Bag



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

Looking for some input. I have been reading several threads on sea anchors/drift bags for big lake trolling. I also saw a few boats with the trolling plate you attach to the lower unit. Looking for thoughts on which would work best for a 1979 19' 11" Sea Ray Cuddy. Will be fishing 4 downriggers 2 off side 2 off back. 

I just bought the boat and really don't want to buy a kicker right now. Several threads rave about the sea anchors. Does either help with wear and tear of trolling with the big motor? The boat idles in gear at about 3 mph and _I _would like to get it down around 1.8-2.5 for either Lake Trout and /or Salmon.

Any comments greatly appreciated !!!!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I use bags with good success. The best thing I like about bags is there is no shear pin to break. Better boat control with bags too. But, it makes more wake/noise. I think the added commotion actually helps attract fish.


----------



## Bob's Outdoors (Sep 8, 2005)

I sell trolling bags so you can call me biased if you want, but I think its no question at all.

Trolling plates reduce the thrust from the motor to slow you down. Thrust from the motor is how you steer, so a trolling plate will naturally make it harder to steer your boat.

As far as "wear and tear on the drive", the drive is in idle, the wear and tear is not any different.

Don't buy a cheap drift sock, buy a quality trolling bag. Drift socks are not made for the load.


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

Bob I went to your site to look at the trolling bags( they look great btw) but i couldn't find a price anywhere on them?hope its not one of those "if ya gotta ask ya can't afford them items!!"


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Bob's Outdoors said:


> I think its no question at all.
> 
> Trolling plates reduce the thrust from the motor to slow you down. Thrust from the motor is how you steer, so a trolling plate will naturally make it harder to steer your boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob's Outdoors (Sep 8, 2005)

Tad Pole said:


> Bob I went to your site to look at the trolling bags( they look great btw) but i couldn't find a price anywhere on them?hope its not one of those "if ya gotta ask ya can't afford them items!!"


If you click on the item you get a drop down list for the different sizes.

http://www.bobsoutdoors.com/shop/index_auto.php?shop=1&itemid=828


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DRIFT-SOCK-SEA-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm out of the big boat business. But when I was in, I used both. 
I much prefered the bags over the plate. The big issue was control. It was much better with the bags. Also, I have to admit that after a couple of looooong days on the water, the throttle was given a solid push forward before the plate was released. The result was not good.


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got the bags in-after a little discussion I went with the 28 inch bags vs 22 inch-figured I could always throttle up a bit if going to slow. Will post after shakedown run-Went with the Amish Outfitters-looks like a nice product


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

MPD068 said:


> Just got the bags in-after a little discussion I went with the 28 inch bags vs 22 inch-figured I could always throttle up a bit if going to slow. Will post after shakedown run-Went with the Amish Outfitters-looks like a nice product


Good choice. Keep us informed! Amish is good stuff.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

5 gal buckets are another cheap option. There a pain to store put they work pretty good. We used them up untill a month or so ago.
If you do use buckets drill some holes in the bottom.

We decided to go with big papa sportfishing bags because of the price and i read several good reviews from other fisherman. They are about have the price of amish outfitters.

http://www.bigpapasportfishing.com/trolling_bags.htm


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

Are those prices for a pair of for a single?


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

They are sold seperately.


----------



## Hollandpiper (Oct 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-Drift-Anchor...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

If you are looking for a cheaper alternative, I have used these for ~3 years. First on my 16' Wellcraft and now on my 22' SeaRay. I had 15" bags that actually slowed the SeaRay down over 1 mph. Due to a user error on my behalf, I lost one Saturday night. So, I am getting the 30" bags.

Alex


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

I used a plate on my 16 footer with a 40 hp and it was terrible. poor control and I really had to gas it to get to two miles per hour. 

A five gallon bucket dragging worked fine for me slowed me down approx 1mph which is what I needed for spring browns.

Ed


----------

